# HDMI Splitter or another HD Receiver



## hehateme (Jan 27, 2008)

I am finishing my basement. I have 1 HD receiver model H23-600.
Basement will have home theater with a projector. 
Basement will also have a Gym that has a TV.
When I did my wiring I was thinking of getting a receiver with 2 HDMI outputs.
So while running the wiring I ran 1 HDMI from the media closet to the projector.
I also ran a 75 feet from media closet to the gym. It is a long run but the guys who did the wiring will stand behind it and fix any issues we might see.
I also ran 3 cat 6 wires from the media closet to the gym.

I have found a receiver that I like very much but it has only 1 HDMI output.
The projector will be used for watching movies most of the time but I do watch sports sometimes. I will watch TV more frequently in the gym. I am trying to figure out what to do.

Option 1:
Get a HDMI splitter. I will connect this splitter to the output of my receiver.
One HDMI will go to the projector and other to my TV.
I have concerns about quality loss and reliability of the splitter. If there is something reliable out there I am willing to spend money on it.

Option 2:
Get a new HD receiver that is dedicated to the TV in the gym.
My BluRay player has 2 HDMI outputs. I will have to get a switch where I can input HDMI from the new DirecTV HD receiver and HDMI from the bluRay.
This option will require buying a new receiver, a switch and monthly cost for the HD receiver.

Optoin 3:
Is there another solution I should consider?


Thanks


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

HD Receiver = A/V Receiver?

You didn't run Smurf Tube?

It seems you're using the term Receiver a few times to mean different pieces of equipment, so I'm not really clear on what you're trying to do.

Are you talking about plugging all equipment into an A/V Receiver and then sending that output to two locations? If so, I'm not sure what your Blu Ray player or Directv receiver has to do with it.

If the above is accurate, I would go with a splitter, but keep in mind you won't be able to use both displays at the same time.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I think he is talking about both.

He is wondering if it would be better to have one DirecTV HD receiver hooked up to his A/V receiver, then use a HDMI splitter from his A/V receivers output to send the signal to both his theater room, and his Gym.

Or would he be better off just getting another DirecTV receiver and installing it in his gym.

I personally would recommend the second option as it allows for independant tuning of the DirecTV stations in the two rooms, and you don't have to worry about the possibility of the 75 foot HDMI run having issues, or the HDMI splitter acting up and having handshake issues. However, this will cost him an extra $6/month mirroring fee for the additional receiver (along with possibly more money up front for the lease fee).


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Using an HDMI splitter is always just asking for trouble. They should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

So, if I'm understanding what you'd like to do, here's what I would do:

Get a second D* HD Receivere for the gym. Connect it to the display using component and RCA.

Run one HDMI from the BD player to the A/V Receiver in the theater. Run the other HDMI from the BD player to the display in the gym.

This will allow you to watch Blu Ray in both rooms and D* in both rooms.


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Using an HDMI splitter is always just asking for trouble. They should be avoided at all costs.


This is true for passive splitters but distribution amplifiers are another topic. They work just fine. I've been using them for years for just this purpose, 3 DVRs, 10 TVs in the house. Only thing to note is the HDMI disti amp will negotiate to the lowest common resolution of the equipment pluged in so if you've got one 720P hanging on a group of 1080P TVs, the source will be told the signal can only support 720P.

Never used this model but Ive used the HDMI1.3 version from then without problems.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=1011301&p_id=6192&seq=1&format=1#largeimage


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

rakstr said:


> This is true for passive splitters but distribution amplifiers are another topic.


Agreed.


----------



## hehateme (Jan 27, 2008)

I do have smurf tube between my media closet and the projector.
What I have decided to do is this:

Plan A
My projector Benq W6000 takes 2 HDMI inputs.
I will run 1 HDMI from Panny BluRay to the projector.
I will run 2nd HDMI from Panny BluRay to the AV Receiver.
I will get the mono price splitter and connect it to the DirecTV HD Receiver.
One output of splitter will go directly to the Projector.
One output of the splitter will go the AV Receiver.

Finally single HDMI output from the AV receiver will go to the Gym TV.
Both my Gym TV and Projector are 1080p

If I have any issues I will return the splitter and get another AV receiver.
Reason why I am trying to avoid buying a second AV receiver is because I will rarely watch TV on the projector. In gym I will watch TV whenever I work out. If I and any concerns about not being able to use both Projector and TV at the same time I would not have hesitated buying another receiver.

Thanks


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

Again, the cheap splitters are a PITA. I tried that first, if i hooked things up in the correct order i could get audio and video on both screens. If i just turned things on, i got video to the PJ and Tv but no audio. Sometimes audio and no video. It just cant synch correctly. Only way to get both working at once was unhook the PJ's hdmi cable, then plug it back in while the TV had just synched

I went with a HMDI switch on my setup, I'm either watching the theater, or the Flat screen, never both at same time so works great. 

I have a Benq W500 in my theater and love it, im sure yours is even nicer!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Jodean said:


> Again, the cheap splitters are a PITA.


Always. A complete waste of time.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

hehateme said:


> I do have smurf tube between my media closet and the projector.
> What I have decided to do is this:
> 
> Plan A
> ...


Does your projector have component input? If so, you don't even need the splitter:

My projector Benq W6000 takes 2 HDMI inputs.
I will run 1 HDMI from Panny BluRay to the projector.
I will run 2nd HDMI from Panny BluRay to the AV Receiver.
I will run component from the Directv HD Receiver to the projector (via smurf tube)
I will run HDMI from the Directv HD Receiver to the AV receiver

Finally single HDMI output from the AV receiver will go to the Gym TV.


----------



## cwpomeroy (Aug 8, 2007)

I ran component to my gym into a receiver which converts component in to HDMI out. (I also have a blu ray connected). Works great.


----------



## hehateme (Jan 27, 2008)

Based on all the great suggestions here is what I am thinking of doing.

Projector Connections
Panny Bluray to AV Receiver : HDMI
DirecTV HD Receiver to AV Receiver : Component
AV Receiver single HDMI out to Projector

Gym TV Connections
Panny Bluray to HDMI Switch In
DirecTV HD Recevier to HDMI Switch In 
HDMI Switch Out to Gym TV

I am considering this switch. Is this considered cheap or not?
I am open to spending money on another switch.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=6259&seq=1&format=2

Thanks


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

hehateme said:


> Based on all the great suggestions here is what I am thinking of doing.
> 
> Projector Connections
> Panny Bluray to AV Receiver : HDMI
> ...


I guess I'm confused as to your use of the switch. Why not get a 4x2 and do all HDMI or at the very least, put all HDMI to the projector and Component to the Gym.... OR follow up, if your Blu-Ray has two outs, why do you need a switch, why not a active splitter for the DTV receiver.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10113&cs_id=1011301&p_id=6192&seq=1&format=2

I've probably missed something


----------



## hehateme (Jan 27, 2008)

I have never used a HDMI switch or a splitter before. I am not sure how well they work.
I was concerned about the picture quality on my projector so I was trying to not introduce any switches between the equipment and the projector.

I ran 2 HDMI and 3 cat6 and smurf tube between media closet to projector.

I ran 1 HDMI and 3 cat 6's to the gym so sending component to the Gym TV is not an option.

Switch is required because that is the only way I can send BluRay and Sat signal to Gym TV on one HDMI.

I will watch more TV on the Gym TV than the projector.


I can do 4x2 HDMI switch and this will help me in taking out the component cables from my setup.

Panny and Satelite HDMI outs into the 4x2 matrix.
One HDMI output of matrix will go to the receiver
One HDMI output of matrix will go to the gym TV.

monoprice has good return policy so I can try matrix first to see how well it works.
Let me know if this makes sense or if I am missing something obvious.


----------



## terron (Oct 11, 2008)

On the subject; has anyone every used an active splitter and within the next few months lost posts HDMI1-3. The splitter was purchased at the same time as the TV so I think the problem was a faulty TV. Vizio came out and replaced the input board but now am a bit skiddish to reinstall the splitter so the kitchen TV can watch whatever is going on in the livingroom.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I recommend you save money and go with a powered splitter. I've used a powered HDMI splitter for 2 of my flat screens for about a year and love it. It saves $72/yr in recurring cost for an additional HD Receiver or DVR.

My remote setup goes through cat6 using these HDMI wall plate/adapters [link], not a straight HDMI run. So its a bit different then what you will have, but the splitter concept is the same. I originally purchased this splitter [link] from Monoprice and had no sound on the remote run. I replaced it with this splitter [link] and it works great. I purchased mine from CompUSA/TigerDirect, but they are out of them. I can run both TV's simultaneously and have excellent picture and sound quality on both.


----------



## Altcool (Jun 11, 2007)

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=1011301&p_id=7522&seq=1&format=1#largeimage

I have used this for 2+ years works great 6ft hdmi on input and two 50ft hdmi on output no drop outs.


----------

